# Occupied Japan Items



## debodun (Apr 1, 2021)

These "souvenirs" were manufactured in post WW2 Japan (1945 through 1951). Many people collect OJ items. Most notable were ceramic figurines, but also metal, paper, glass and plastic materials were used. More info here, if you care to read:

https://mint.intuit.com/blog/how-to/yard-sale-11122010/

This is my collection:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/my-occupied-japan-items.619/


----------



## Pecos (Apr 1, 2021)

My stepfather was assigned to help track down Japanese war criminals after Japan finally surrendered. He brought back a few things including two Samurai swords which have been stolen and a number of smaller things including a pearl necklace for my mother and a lovely painted ceramic dish. I have some of the Military Pay currency that was used by our forces right after the war.
Despite the fact that he had been in the Battle for Okinawa, he actually liked the Japanese people themselves and did not blame them for the black hole that their leadership lead them into.


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2021)

My dad was there after the surrender. He spent a lot of time sightseeing and meeting Japanese people.  He had a great affection for the folks he met and kept that affection for the rest of his life. He was always excited when he would meet someone from Japan and would say how much he enjoyed being there.

He said that the Japanese he met there were friendly and did not have bad feelings toward the Americans.

As Pecos said, the "people" seldom hate us.....they just want to live their lives in peace. It's the governments (theirs AND ours) who stir things up.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

My dad took part in the occupation but that was before he met my mom and I have no idea what he might have collected.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 1, 2021)

I have two tea cups and saucers made in Occupied Japan.  I inherited them from someone.


----------



## bowmore (Apr 1, 2021)

I just looked on eBay, and those figurines are selling fo $5 to $10 each.


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah, on eBay. Try asking for that at a yard sale.


----------



## old medic (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a set of Bamboo fly rods my grandfather brought back


----------



## Jules (Apr 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yeah, on eBay. Try asking for that at a yard sale.


Right.  It only has that value if you can sell it.  

I donated a figurine because I had no interest in the effort to sell it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2021)

@debodun I like the Dutch girl you have in your collection. A few years back I bought and sold many figurines I picked up at a yard sale.  They sold for quite a bit of money. Today they aren't selling at all. I have a few cups and saucers that were my mothers so I wouldn't want to sell them anyway.


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @debodunToday they aren't selling at all. I have a few cups and saucers that were my mothers so I wouldn't want to sell them anyway.


That seems true for most things nowadays. I don't know whether it's due more to the economy or changing tastes. The old collectors are dying off and most younger people just aren't interested in what they perceive as old junk.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2021)

The supply of antiques and collectibles is so high that the demand is limited to the very best examples or the very lowest prices.

I still buy a few things but I'm able to find a better selection at better prices by shopping online.

I still enjoy an afternoon of treasure hunting on a nice day but it's pure luck to find anything of interest to me.

_"The times they are a-Changin'..."_ - Bob Dylan


----------

